# Mapping During Ablation Procedure



## issacsgirl35 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone has billed for electroanatomic mapping during an a-fib ablation procedure and if so, what CPT code was billed for this.  I can't find an appropriate CPT code for this procedure so I am considering billing using an unlisted code.  Your thoughts?

Thank you,

Jessica


----------



## TAMMYLS (Jul 24, 2012)

There are 2 mapping codes to choose from

93613   Intracardiac EP 3 Dimensional mapping 
    or
93609   Intraventricular and/or intra-atrial mapping of tachycardia site(s) with 
     catheter manipulation to record from multiple sites.


----------

